# 4H Lock-in



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

We are having a 4H lock-in (overnight) next Thurs-Fri. over spring break for the girls. They will be studying horse facts for the upcoming horse bowl (like a state wide jeopardy for horse stuff). We are going to ride, study with fun study tools the girls made, watch training videos, build a mounting block, have a brief meeting, and more.

I need ideas for the more...

What kinds of horsey educational (facts or training) games do you guys know that would be fun? Activities? Videos? 

We were thinking of making some sort of jeopardy horse fact game to quiz the girls. It might also be fun to do a mini horse show during the riding with each girl taking a turn as judge (they are also competing in a horse judging contest where they must judge a halter and a pleasure class - writing down their scoring reasons). 

The age group is from 10 yrs to 15 yrs. They are all girls. There are 4 of them, maybe a 5th at the lock-in.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Sounds like fun.... I have a horsey video game and to earn points you answer flash cards..... I thought it was fun.... It had random facts like what breed was a famous horse, or how long is a fur long and good stuff like that........ if it isn't too much for you..... yay google!! Things you could do while riding.... relay!! Eggs in spoons are fun..... or buble gum ones.... I bet you can find some on the internet

grrr, i'm not done, but I have to go get inducted into the NHS....... be back later......


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

trying to regain myself.... ok so here are some sites with horseback games you could play.... some of them call for teams, but you can always tweak them :wink: also they're just ideas that I thought might help

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/22440/horseback_riding_games_and_activities.html

http://horses.about.com/od/horsesportsexplained/a/playdaygames.htm

http://www.kidspartyfun.com/pages/themes/horseback.html


Also, do you have Horseonopoly? It's the horsey version of monopoly and you can fint it at farm supply stores and stuff like that. You could make rope halters too!! If that sounds good I found websites that explain it, but it's a bit complicated.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Here is a fun fact!!! VERY IMPORTANT!!


This is what a REAL QUARTER HORSE LOOKS LIKE!!! 

:shock:


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Mikarel, thanks for the ideas! It should be a fun time for the girls (and leaders)  Congrats on your NHS induction (National Honor Society right?). 

Brandon - very funny.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

No problem. Hope it works out for you and that you guys have a lot of fun!! Yup, National Honor Society, thanks.


----------

